# Wow



## Andrew Fergus (Jul 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k08yxu57NA

What a talent.....


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jul 29, 2007)

Yes, surely.
I hope he will always stay "simple". That's his main beauty to my sense.


----------



## joefrench (Jul 31, 2007)

That was awesome!!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Aug 1, 2007)

Blew me away. And it looks like he did a pretty good job with the judges too!
EDIT: He won the final.

Denis


----------



## iknowu99 (Aug 1, 2007)

wow back

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1738842995641330414


----------



## Oorang (Aug 2, 2007)

Andrew... That was the coolest thing I have ever seen.

iknowu99... That was just wrong.


----------



## iknowu99 (Aug 2, 2007)

Yea a lot of great talent out there!


----------



## pbt (Aug 17, 2007)

That was GREAT.

This little 6 year old girl is terrific too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En0A8KGMgq8&mode=related&search=


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 18, 2007)

Between the two, I would rather listen to that 'polka' than the opera dude.


----------



## Ivan F Moala (Aug 18, 2007)

Andrew, that was truely g8, WOW what talent.
It was so good I wanted to download it ... P.ssed me off that you can't.
Looked into my IE Tmp files, found it BUT was locked and removed ?? when the session was closed.

SO I got some tools together and found how to get the file.

So for any one wanting to Download off YouTube here is some code.
There are other ways BUT I'll leave that for my site.
Just change strYouTubeURL to the YouTube address of the Video eg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En0A8KGMgq8

EDIT:

Code over here should work now
http://www.xcelfiles.com/YouTube.html

Disregard the code below........



```
Option Explicit

Private Declare Function DoFileDownload _
    Lib "shdocvw.dll" ( _
        ByVal lpszFile As String) _
As Long

Sub DownLoadYouTubeVideo()

    '///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
    '// Routine to download Video from YouTube
    '// Requires: This project needs a reference to "Microsoft Internet Controls" and
    '//           "Microsoft HTML Object Library"
    '// Inputs: Valid YouTube address of Viewing Video
    '//       : eg. Paul Potts, 'Britains Got Talent * Paul Potts WOWS with Nessun Dorma!'
    '//       : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exyJ2CSfrHo
    '//       : Must be in abov format..just copy from address Bar
    '// By Ivan F Moala
    '// http://www.xcelfiles.com
    '// 18th Aug 2007
    '///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

    Dim strVideoUrl As String
    Dim strCode As String
    Dim objIE As Object
    Dim PosLastID As Long, PosVideoID As Long
    '// "Microsoft HTML Object Library"
    Dim HtmlDoc As New HTMLDocument
    Dim strYouTubeURL As String
 
    Set objIE = New InternetExplorer
    
        '// Paul Potts - change here as required
    strYouTubeURL = "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exyJ2CSfrHo"
        '// 720 Dunk
    'strYouTubeURL = "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xpcgthwdp0"
    
    '// Goto YouTube Site specified
    With objIE
        .navigate strYouTubeURL
            '// Remove IF you want it visible, you may hear the audio
        '.Visible = True
            '// Wait for the page to load
        Do While .Busy Or .readyState <> READYSTATE_COMPLETE
            DoEvents
        Loop
    End With
    
    '// Set Document object
    Set HtmlDoc = objIE.Document
    
    '// Set new IE Document into variable
    Set HtmlDoc = objIE.Document
        
    '// Extract HTML code from page whch contains OBJECT id = movie_player
    strCode = HtmlDoc.Body.innerHTML
    '// Find position of LastID
    PosLastID = InStr(1, strCode, "&sk=")
    '// Find position of VideoID
    PosVideoID = InStr(1, strCode, "amp;video_id")
    '// Get FileID
    strVideoUrl = Mid(strCode, PosVideoID + 13, PosLastID - PosVideoID - 13)
   
    '// Replace amp; as the 1st PARAM does NOT have Ctrl char and apend to URL_GET_VIDEO
    strVideoUrl = "http://youtube.com/get_video?video_id=" & Replace(strVideoUrl, "amp;", "", 1)
    
    '// Prompt user to Name with FLV extension
    MsgBox "The File Download Dialog box will appear shortly." & vbCrLf & _
        "When it prompts you to download, ensure you" & vbCrLf & _
        "name the file with an .flv extension.", vbInformation, "Name file convention"
        
    Dim Ret As Long
    '// Try downloading via Windows Download dialog
    Ret = DoFileDownload(StrConv(strVideoUrl, vbUnicode))
    
    '// Close site properly
    objIE.Quit
    Set objIE = Nothing
    Set HtmlDoc = Nothing

End Sub
```


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 18, 2007)

> So for any one wanting to Download off YouTube here is some code.


I have an addon in Firefox that grabs the video automatically from the page when I click a button


----------



## Ivan F Moala (Aug 18, 2007)

> > So for any one wanting to Download off YouTube here is some code.
> 
> 
> I have an addon in Firefox that grabs the video automatically from the page when I click a button



whats the addon ? I have IE7, FireFox and Opera on my system so I could use this.

stil it was interesting looking for a way to DO THIS


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 18, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_y04aLS4NbM


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 18, 2007)

> whats the addon ? I have IE7, FireFox and Opera on my system so I could use this.



Download Helper. Here ya go:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006


----------



## gsouza (Aug 18, 2007)

*Ivan*

You can do anything.  I was in your sight that brought me here to get the code to download youtube.  I get errors.  I don't know why but, it happens alot.  Maybe you can have a sample file.  I really would love to make this work but I can't figure it out.  Please Ivan Helpppp Meeeee

Set objIE = New InternetExplorer   'user-defined type not defined

READYSTATE_COMPLETE    'variable not defined.

Loop   .loop without Do

Replace(strVideoUrl, "amp;", "", 1)   'Sub or Function not defined

strVideoUrl = "http://youtube.com/get_video?video_id=" & 'Replace(strVideoUrl, "amp;", "", 1)  'Syntax error.


----------



## Ivan F Moala (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Ivan*



> You can do anything.  I was in your sight that brought me here to get the code to download youtube.  I get errors.  I don't know why but, it happens alot.  Maybe you can have a sample file.  I really would love to make this work but I can't figure it out.  Please Ivan Helpppp Meeeee
> 
> Set objIE = New InternetExplorer   'user-defined type not defined
> 
> ...



Hi gsouza

PM me, it's easier and I'll email the workbook ......

Basically you need a reference to

"Microsoft Internet Controls" = SHDOCVW.DLL
and
"Microsoft HTML Object Library"  = MSHTML.tlb

Excel 2003 on Win XP


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Kristy

Thanks very much for the link!  When I grab copies of videos I (used) to go to http://keepvid.com/ and download the file in a flv format, which can be viewed using flv player.  But if there is a firefox add-in that would be easier.

Cheers
Andrew



> > whats the addon ? I have IE7, FireFox and Opera on my system so I could use this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iknowu99 (Aug 22, 2007)

to avoid special flv player one can use winamp: DJ Egg explains: http://forums.winamp.com/showthread.php?postid=2013385


----------



## Jon Peltier (Aug 26, 2007)

I had a problem with Ivan's code. This line:

PosLastID = InStr(1, strCode, "&sk=")

returned 0 for PosLastID, because "&sk=" isn't present in the innerHTML of the page (I checked). Instead I used this:


```
'// Find position of VideoID
    PosVideoID = InStr(1, strCode, "amp;video_id")
    
    '// Find position of end of videoID
    PosLastID = InStr(PosVideoID, strCode, "&")
```

and eventually I got a strVideoURL of
http://youtube.com/get_video?video_id=7SJGDG5GZ2c

but I got an error message that IE couldn't download the video from youtube. Does this look like the right form of strVideoURL?

Note: clicking on the link above to strVideoURL led to "HTTP 404 Not Found".


----------



## Oorang (Aug 27, 2007)

Kristy.. Finally got around to watching it... I admit it's quite good, but I have to say... That is a sound that should NEVER come from a man.


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah, I think my little video link got swallowed up by all the download posts. But, oh well.

I have no clue what he's singing, but I do like it. I have an mp3 of it


----------



## Ivan F Moala (Aug 29, 2007)

> I had a problem with Ivan's code. This line:
> 
> PosLastID = InStr(1, strCode, "&sk=")
> 
> ...



John
Sorry.......
That code was admittedly a quick hack. I am currently looking @ a more robust way. What happens is the Tag changes for each logon session, also using innerhtml doesn't always give you the correct ID. The way I'm doing it now is through Microsoft.XMLHTTP as this will yield the source code and the actual script function that you can get the IDs such as VideoID, Tag and Length. I will post to my site when finished.

appologies to all who tried that code.... worked 1st time  BUT then I tested and found you need to get the IDs from the source code which HTML coding via IE will not yeild.


EDIT:
OK, updated the code to my site

Workbook here http://www.xcelfiles.com/YouTube.html


----------



## Gates Is Antichrist (Sep 5, 2007)

Keep up the subthread. Everything you do is amazing, Ivan. But back to Andrew's gist,

I could ruin your productive lives by listing one-tenth of the "IMHO" amazing youtubes I've seen - on music alone. So only as a service to those of you who cannot cross the "opera dude" barrier (and I'm not a fan, but Andrew that really did move me) - presented is the far end of the spectrum. This is loud, heavy rock music and is long. I cannot be responsible for any resultant brain damage.
"Awesome guitar solo by great Van Halen tribute band ERUPTION's Al Estrada"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocabgZ-QVUU&mode=related&search=

Well okay, here's a higher-brow alternative, one of many guitar tapping examples -
Guitar "Tapping Genius"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JO2ztfUdRo4

Oh, wait, those aren't vocalists. If you have had your diarrheal medication today, or conversely unblinkingly worship the One True Shatner,
"William Shatner sings Taxi on Dinah!"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBWOmHUvKBw&mode=related&search=
I cannot be responsible for any mental or excretional damages attributed to viewing this material.


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Sep 5, 2007)

I suppose the thing with Paul Potts was his relative state of obscurity and he had this talent which was 'discovered'.  I see he has now released a CD.

Anyhoo....on the subject of cringeful music videos, I'm about to steal some of your time with the legendary 'Hooked on a Feeling' video from David Hasselhoff : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJQVlVHsFF8

If you are a Shatner fan then you might want to search YouTube for "Lucy in the sky with diamonds".  Beam me up Scotty.......

Andrew


----------

